# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته از تجربی به انسانی

## DARK_KNIGHT

سلام
من رشته تجربی میخونم دوسال دیگه هم کنکور دارم. کلا از دبستان یادمه با ریاضی مشکل داشتم از هفتم هم چون مدرسه تیزهوشان بودم نتونستم تو درسای حل کردنی سرپا بشم کلا. البته خوندنی هام خیلی بهتره همین الان هم زیست تو اختصاصیا اولین نمرمه.با این حال میخوام تغییر رشته بدم چون واقعا نمیکشم اختصاصیای تجربی رو. میخوام برم انسانی ولی نمیدونم کدوم رشته بهتره. از حقوق خوشم نمیاد به خاطر قوانین ولی وکالت هم شغل پردرآمدیه. رشته های دیگه انسانی هم درست نمیدونم وضعشون چطوره.روانشناسی خوشم میاد که میگن اشباع شده و درامد نداره و این چیزا. در کل تو شرایط بدی هستم نه تجربی میتونم کاری کنم نه انسانی میدونم چیکار میشه کرد.

----------

